# Parentheses Fuzz (in progress)



## Nostradoomus

So it’s not boxed yet and I’m waiting for the right DPDT switch (I jumpered it to standard diode config for now) but my god does this thing deliver some fuzzy goodness.

The octave section still needs some tweaks, the last 5% of the pot is giving me some funky PLL glitch...not the worst thing haha.

Here’s a clip I just made. Clean first, clean with delay, clean with delay and octave and a bit of gain. Then a wall of fuzz. I use a custom Monson guitar tuned to low Open G with BKP warpigs, into a peavey musician head and an Old Crowe 2x15. Not for the faint of heart 

Oh yeah the delay is an old MXR, I love that thing. The fuzz sounds funny at first til I turn the octave off, derp!


----------



## zgrav

cool demo.  quite a wall of fuzz for sure.


----------



## Nostradoomus

My neighbours probably hate me. ?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Also if anyone, like me, is having trouble getting the octave to appear...match your diodes. I ended up using a pair of 1n5817s (til my GEs show up) matched to 235mv and it came to life.


----------



## Robert

That sounds crazy.    

Did matching the diodes clear up the "PLL" sound?     

Did you use LM308?      When I built the first prototype I didn't have one, so I used NE5534 instead.... Could not make it _stop _oscillating without tacking caps all over the place.       Then I tried LM741 (and finally my LM308 arrived) and it calmed right down, no modifications needed.


----------



## Nostradoomus

No the glitch is still there. I’ve heard you need to match most of the components surrounding the diode pair in a green ringer, the 100n caps 47k, 100k resistors etc but that makes me tired just thinking about it haha. I may just dial back the pot, measure the resistance and put a resistor in there as I don’t see myself dialing it back once it’s set. Maybe I need a cap somewhere too haha

Luckily I have a few LM308s kicking around so that’s what I used. I got a metal can ua308 on the way for mojo


----------



## Devoureddeth

Next paycheck ... great demo though. Would love a Monson guitar but I only buy shit gear. Weird about the Green Ringer I haven't had that issue with my builds.


----------



## sertanksalot

I am going to leave this right here...




They asked their producer do we have that wall of sound yet?  He replied, no, just a wall of voodoo.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Devoureddeth said:


> Next paycheck ... great demo though. Would love a Monson guitar but I only buy shit gear. Weird about the Green Ringer I haven't had that issue with my builds.




Yeah it’s a head scratcher for sure but not really bad enough to warrant another couple hours of debugging. Once the switch and mojo stuff show up it’s going in a box regardless.

And re: Monson...he takes payments haha. Couldn’t have bought it without that option!


----------



## K Pedals

Nostradoomus said:


> Also if anyone, like me, is having trouble getting the octave to appear...match your diodes. I ended up using a pair of 1n5817s (til my GEs show up) matched to 235mv and it came to life.


If you want to try the D9K’s that the original uses send me a message and I’ll ship you some...


----------



## Allthumbs

Sounds heavy.  nice one.


----------



## Nostradoomus

K Pedals said:


> If you want to try the D9K’s that the original uses send me a message and I’ll ship you some...




Thank you kindly, but that’s what I’ve got coming in the mail anyhow.


----------



## chongmagic

Where did you find the PF5102 transistors? I can't seem to procure any at all.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I randomly ordered 10 from Digi-Key a few months ago. I’ll try other fets and see what the results are!


----------



## JetFixxxer

chongmagic said:


> Where did you find the PF5102 transistors? I can't seem to procure any at all.


I'm having a hard time getting GE.  Each time I order them the order is cancelled. Hopefully this time it will be successful.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Mine are on the way from smallbear. I don’t see there being a huge difference between the GE and the 5817s I have in there now but your mileage may vary!

My next hurdle is etching a box badass enough to put this beast in.


----------



## JetFixxxer

SmallBear didn't have them in stock when I placed my order for other stuff.


----------



## K Pedals

chongmagic said:


> Where did you find the PF5102 transistors? I can't seem to procure any at all.


I got some from small bear


----------



## chongmagic

I actually found a stash, I got lucky lol.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Nice one! I forgot I even ordered mine, was a lucky find haha


----------



## Nostradoomus

Mojo bits and switch are in.


----------



## Dreamlands

How about the J113 in substitution?

PF5102:


			https://alltransistors.com/pdfdatasheet_fairchild_semi/pf5102.pdf
		

J11x:


			https://alltransistors.com/pdfdatasheet_update_mosfet/mmbfj111_mmbfj112_mmbfj113.pdf


----------



## Allthumbs

Nostradoomus said:


> Mojo bits and switch are in.



noob question regarding film caps.  How are you deciding to use them and where?  Does it matter if I got all film?  Also, I mistakenly got a polarized electrolytic for that one large film 1u.  guess that won't work.  Still getting confused on parts orders.  
your clip sounds great


----------



## Nostradoomus

Tonally it won’t make a difference, I usually use ceramic caps for Pf values as the lead spacing on the board is usually smaller but film will be fine, looks like normal 5mm spacing all across this board.

RE: polarized cap...it can be done but I’d need to see the schematics to know the polarity. You can also connect 2 2.2uf caps up to be functionally bipolar. Solder the 2 positive legs together and the 2 negative leads are now your cap legs. Connecting them in this way will give you about 1/4 of the combined capacitance so close enough to 1uf while you wait for the proper cap to arrive


----------



## skullvankrush

So, I'm curious...what would it cost me to get one of you cats who are actually good at soldering to make me one of these?  I break out in hives even looking at that many tiny pieces and I'm just sure I would fuck it ALLLLLLLLLLLL up.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Can you post a pic of your Monson?  They make REALLY neat guitars.


----------



## Nostradoomus

the_grumpy_gnome said:


> Can you post a pic of your Monson?  They make REALLY neat guitars.



Sure! This is the picture from his website...doesn’t look that pristine anymore but I’ve had it for 7-8 years.


----------



## Allthumbs

skullvankrush said:


> So, I'm curious...what would it cost me to get one of you cats who are actually good at soldering to make me one of these?  I break out in hives even looking at that many tiny pieces and I'm just sure I would fuck it ALLLLLLLLLLLL up.


there's one up on Reverb


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

That's a VERY cool guitar.  In additional to looking wicked, I can see several features I've built into some of my own guitars:  smooth transitions, smallish size and generally very playable.  Like a guitar that's just great to _hold._  How do you like it?


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome

Allthumbs said:


> there's one up on Reverb


Gah, and it's their Lycantrope model...


----------



## Nostradoomus

Oh man it’s unbeatable for the heavy stuff I like to play. I was worried the pickups might be too hot (BKP Warpigs) for fuzz pedals and such but everything shines through it. Got a 5 way switch with coil splitting and my favourite neck ever (modeled after my old Gibson explorer but 25.5 scale)


----------



## Nostradoomus

And aside from a reflow of solder to the input jack I haven’t had to fix a damn thing on it haha


----------



## skullvankrush

Allthumbs said:


> there's one up on Reverb


not seeing it...have a link?


----------



## bifurcation

Nostradoomus said:


> I was worried the pickups might be too hot (BKP Warpigs) for fuzz pedals and such but everything shines through it.



I'm currently playing a LTD Viper 201 Baritone most of the time. I've been thinking about putting Warpigs in it. Would you recommend them for drop A tuning?

(I've also been thinking about dropping Swamp Thangs into my 2x12. I might be going too far into the "BASS! BASSSS!! BASSSSSS!!!" direction.) ;-P


----------



## bifurcation

skullvankrush said:


> not seeing it...have a link?











						Monson  Lycanthrope Custom | Reverb
					

Monson Lycanthrope #003  Serial #003  Adler body with a maple neck and rosewood fretboard  25.5 inch scale Gotoh Tuners and Gotoh hardtail bridge (string through body) Graph tech nut "Wolf Tooth" shaped inlay Dunable Slugwolf pickups wired up for volume control for each pickup Includes custom fit...




					reverb.com


----------



## Nostradoomus

bifurcation said:


> I'm currently playing a LTD Viper 201 Baritone most of the time. I've been thinking about putting Warpigs in it. Would you recommend them for drop A tuning?
> 
> (I've also been thinking about dropping Swamp Thangs into my 2x12. I might be going too far into the "BASS! BASSSS!! BASSSSSS!!!" direction.) ;-P



I use them in Drop F# so sure why not haha


----------



## skullvankrush

skullvankrush said:


> not seeing it...have a link?


nevermind, found it.


----------



## ody

hi all,

there are three tantalum capacitor, 4µ7, 2µ2 and an other near the op amp, can someone tell me whish one is it ?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Not sure I follow the question, the 4.7 and 2.2 are electrolytic and other than that I’ve used film and ceramic 100pf and 30pf ceramic caps (the little yellow ones)


----------



## ody

Ok, sorry. On the photos of the EQD circuit we can see 3 tantalum capacitors. One is 2μ2, the only one, so no problem. Another is 4μ7, ie one or the other, a chance on two. And the third, I do not see but it seems close to the op amp.


----------



## ody

ok, it's probably the 2.2 and the two 4.7.


----------



## ody

they are C6 C7 and C9 in the schematic here from effectslayouts : https://www.dropbox.com/s/6hfeotzmszcpl4q/RAT Project.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Nostradoomus

Earthquaker probably used tantalum but on the PCB here they are electrolytic


----------



## ody

tantalum for harsh taste, maybe


----------



## JetFixxxer

Nostradoomus said:


> So it’s not boxed yet and I’m waiting for the right DPDT switch (I jumpered it to standard diode config for now) but my god does this thing deliver some fuzzy goodness.
> 
> The octave section still needs some tweaks, the last 5% of the pot is giving me some funky PLL glitch...not the worst thing haha.
> 
> Here’s a clip I just made. Clean first, clean with delay, clean with delay and octave and a bit of gain. Then a wall of fuzz. I use a custom Monson guitar tuned to low Open G with BKP warpigs, into a peavey musician head and an Old Crowe 2x15. Not for the faint of heart
> 
> Oh yeah the delay is an old MXR, I love that thing. The fuzz sounds funny at first til I turn the octave off, derp!



That has some balls behind it.. holy hell!  Mine sounds like it has been neutered..


----------



## pnkfld

I'm doing as much as I can by lurking here. I'm trying not to pester anyone. I'm lost and it very we may be a failure but, I've extra parts and the pcb was inexpensive so, I'll just try again if it flops. I pestering now because I can't find a source to buy everything. I used Small Bear for most of the parts but, again, they don't have everything. Where did you buy your foot switches? I can only find two, three and six terminal switches. Thanks for any advice. 
Cheers


----------



## Nostradoomus

You’re not pestering anybody! 

I got my footswitches from Tayda and eBay. Smallbear should have them for sure.









						CIC Blue 3PDT
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## K Pedals

3PDT Latched Foot Switch - Solder Lugs - Blue
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				



I get mine here if you buy in bulk you can get em cheap and they’re very high quality ...


----------



## pnkfld

Thank you both! 
Nostra - I found them at Small Bear. They were on the last page. 
K ped -  Your link is much less expensive. I'm glad I only bought the three I need. I ordered three times what I need of everything else. I think hope to find reasons to use them in the future.


----------



## pnkfld

I'm lost. I can't find what this slot if for. I'm in over my head on this but, I'm not giving up. I've stolen this pic from the original poster.


----------



## Nostradoomus

That is for a DPDT On On On toggle switch...does your board have 6 holes for the toggle? Newest revision uses an SPDT on off on and there’s only 3 holes.


----------



## pnkfld

Nostradoomus said:


> That is for a DPDT On On On toggle switch...does your board have 6 holes for the toggle? Newest revision uses an SPDT on off on and there’s only 3 holes.


My build sheet said to buy an on/on/on toggle. I'll have to look when I get home. I'm sure it's not 6 points on the toggle. Perhaps I bought the wrong one. I'm amassing spare parts for a future build that's for sure. Thanks. At least I Know what I'm looking at now. If I had bought the right toggle, It would have made sense. Cheers


----------



## Nostradoomus

The board itself went through a revision so if you have the old one it’s a Type 2 DPDT and if it’s new it’s an SPDT on off on


----------



## SzinNapalm

K Pedals said:


> If you want to try the D9K’s that the original uses send me a message and I’ll ship you some...



What are these? i just ordered my pcb boards for this build and im trying to build my parts list so I have it all together when the pcb arrives


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Nostradoomus said:


> My neighbours probably hate me. ?


I can hear you all the way down here in L.A. Crank it, Man!


----------



## Nostradoomus

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I can hear you all the way down here in L.A. Crank it, Man!



Im cooking up a DAM Meathead with the gyrator EQ from an Hm-2 currently....please hold!


----------



## Allthumbs

pnkfld said:


> I'm lost. I can't find what this slot if for. I'm in over my head on this but, I'm not giving up. I've stolen this pic from the original poster.View attachment 2062



Unrelated question on the GE diodes.  Is the orientation correct on these?  I read about flipping them somewhere I can';t find and these seem flipped from my limited knowledge. 

thanks


----------



## Nostradoomus

I think in the V1 version of the board they were flipped (because that’s the way they were in the actual Life Pedal)


----------



## K Pedals

Allthumbs said:


> Unrelated question on the GE diodes.  Is the orientation correct on these?  I read about flipping them somewhere I can';t find and these seem flipped from my limited knowledge.
> 
> thanks


And it depends on what diode you’re using... which is where this confusion started in the first place... some have the anode marked and some have the cathode marked...


----------



## Allthumbs

K Pedals said:


> And it depends on what diode you’re using... which is where this confusion started in the first place... some have the anode marked and some have the cathode marked...


I'm using the same ones.  DK9.


----------



## Allthumbs

Nostradoomus said:


> I think in the V1 version of the board they were flipped (because that’s the way they were in the actual Life Pedal)



is it recommended to do the same, still?


----------



## Nostradoomus

If you have a V2 or mini board put them in the way the board specifies, don’t forget to match them closely for forward voltage


----------



## Allthumbs

so, V1 and D9K's, put em in opposite what the symbol is drawn as on the board, is what you're saying.


----------



## K Pedals

Allthumbs said:


> so, V1 and D9K's, put em in opposite what the symbol is drawn as on the board, is what you're saying.


The red stripe on the D9K’s mark the anode...
On most diodes then stripe marks the cathode...
On the boards the stripe marks the cathode...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

If the diodes are leaky enough and Q2's beta is high enough, then you can get away with putting the diodes in backwards.  There is really no good reason to put them in backwards.  Measure Q2's emitter voltage. If it's under 2V, then you need to reverse the diodes.


----------



## Allthumbs

K Pedals said:


> The red stripe on the D9K’s mark the anode...
> On most diodes then stripe marks the cathode...
> On the boards the stripe marks the cathode...



This is what I was not picking up on in pervious posts about it.  Thanks.


----------

